# Horses



## Narcolepsy (Mar 10, 2012)

We've had dogs and cats - so I thought I'd begin a horse thread at the beginning...
5D2 24-105 @67mm 1/100 f4 ISO400 580EX2 ETTL HSS


----------



## AnselA (Mar 16, 2012)

v. cute


----------



## SnappyJohn (Mar 19, 2012)

This sia a beautfil photo, captures the delicate idea of the mother and offspring relationship wonderfully!

Where was this taken? on a farm?


----------



## Ivan Muller (Mar 20, 2012)

A white horse on an African farm...more images here at my travel blog..http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2012/01/standerton-farm.html






][/img]


----------



## Narcolepsy (Mar 22, 2012)

SnappyJohn said:


> This sia a beautfil photo, captures the delicate idea of the mother and offspring relationship wonderfully!
> 
> Where was this taken? on a farm?


Thank you
Was taken at a veterinary hospital (high risk pregnancy with a good outcome)
It was a slight snap as I was there to be the vet, not take pictures... it would have been great to get the flash off the camera for the shot but there wasn't time


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 2, 2012)

Narcolepsy said:


> We've had dogs and cats - so I thought I'd begin a horse thread at the beginning...
> 5D2 24-105 @67mm 1/100 f4 ISO400 580EX2 ETTL HSS



Great job!


----------



## Narcolepsy (May 12, 2012)

Another minutes old foal....
5D2 24-105 @85mm 1/125 f4 ISO400 580EX2 ETTL HSS


----------

